
Robert A. Heinlein:the ‘giant of SF’ was sexist, racist and certainly no stylist - jelliclesfarm
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/03/robert-a-heinlein-the-giant-of-sf-was-sexist-racist-and-certainly-no-stylist/
======
throwawaystale
It's a lot easier to criticize others than to create something yourself.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Heinlein has always polarized sci fi fans

